# Lean Bulk Diet Plan



## Tikka.Bow.Son

Hi, i am attempting a LEAN bulk, so any guidance to my diet will be appreciated.

I am 84.4 kilo's at around 20% bodyfat, maybe slightly less.

Meal 1

4 pieces of toast + 4 boiled eggs

680kcals

43.6g protein

65.2g carbs

15.2 fats

4.2 saturated fats

Meal 2 - PWO

Shake (inc 50g WMS) + 2 Ham or Beef Sandwiches

799 kcals

64g protein

108g carbohydrates

10.6 fats

Meal 3

100(g) wholemeal pasta + Cod (or other type of meat) + 10ml olive oil

577kcals

50g protein

66.3g carbohydrates

12.4 fats

1.9 saturated fat

Meal 4

1 tin of tuna + 2 tbsp of mayonaise

326kcals

35.2g protein

0g carbohydrates

10.6g fat

1.7g saturated fat

Meal 5

Protein shake

261 kcals

50g protein

2.8 carbohydrates

4.2 fats

Overall, i will take in roughly:

*2645kcals*

*243g protein*

*242g carbohydrates*

*53.4g fats*

*7.8g saturated fats*

So, is that enough for a lean bulk, i have put a bit of bodyfat on during the previous few months so i want this to be clean as i can (within reason as i am fussy when it comes to food).

Any help will be much appreciated


----------



## Jimmy1

fruit....veg!!!!!!!!!!

fats should be higher


----------



## dog5566

its not going to be a very lean bulk if you are eating all that breed!!

for carbs you wont oats and brown rice and sweet potatoes, and the like,,,


----------



## Tikka.Bow.Son

ok, so instead of the toast in the morning, i will replace it with oats, will 100g suffice? The bread is all wholemeal if that helps lol  ??

veg will be included in the meals, but wasnt sure of the nutritional content.

I thought about keeping fruit to a minimal as it contains sugars, or will the sugars not cause a great insulin spike. I will be having a couple banana's post workout but that was all i planned on.

Any other suggestions? Would that diet be ok if i replaced the bread with oats?

Thanks for replies


----------



## sizar

Tikka.Bow.Son said:


> ok, so instead of the toast in the morning, i will replace it with oats, will 100g suffice? The bread is all wholemeal if that helps lol  ??
> 
> veg will be included in the meals, but wasnt sure of the nutritional content.
> 
> I thought about keeping fruit to a minimal as it contains sugars, or will the sugars not cause a great insulin spike. I will be having a couple banana's post workout but that was all i planned on.
> 
> Any other suggestions? Would that diet be ok if i replaced the bread with oats?
> 
> Thanks for replies


whole meal ..2 slices its not bad but have more oats and brown rice .. should be limited not main source of carb it still come from wheat which isn't the best source go for oats it's better


----------



## Tikka.Bow.Son

ok thanks, other than that am good to go? just need to include more oats instead of wheat?


----------



## Jimmy1

your toast is fine

but you need more fruit

clean bulk means no junk foods...of which, a little toast is not


----------



## YoungGun

Jimmy,on a lean bulk would you still have a cheat meal each week?


----------



## Tikka.Bow.Son

i guess if i get bored with toast all the time i can replace it with oats, but am glad the toast is fine.

yes will be incorporating fruit, and also some nuts for added fats. Shall i eat the nuts at night along with my protein shake, as i heard fats slow down protein release throughout the night.

thanks for the replies


----------



## vsideboy

Tikka.Bow.Son said:


> Hi, i am attempting a LEAN bulk, so any guidance to my diet will be appreciated.
> 
> I am 84.4 kilo's at around 20% bodyfat, maybe slightly less.


Well I've been told to get down from my current 22% to about 10-15% bf before bothering to try to bulk back up as more chance of putting on fat with a current high bf %.

Maybe I'm wrong but if thats the case then maybe you should try to drop a few more % before bulking (lean bulking or not)


----------

